# Southbay RoadBikeReview Ride Sponsored by SVCC May 11th!



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey all,

Since the Southbay RoadBikeReview sponsored by SVCC ride went so well, we're doing it again!

Join us for a fun no-drop ride as we head south around the reservoirs and then tackle the Bailey climb that was featured in a Tour of California time trial a few years back.

Mark your calanders, it's going down *Sunday May 11th*. (_yes, we know it's mother's day_)... So to make sure we all have enough time to spend with our mothers, we're moving the ride time up to 8am. Yes, we're rolling out at *8am*, so make sure to arrive and get your gear together a lil earlier. (_yes, I know I was the last to show up at the last ride._ :blush2: )

Ride Start is going to be at SVCC - 1190 Dell Ave. Ste. A Campbell, CA 95008

Here's a quick rundown of the route...

Starting on Winchester heading south
Left on Lark
Right on Los Gatos
Left on Los Gatos Almaden
Right on Harwood
Left on Almond Blossom
Right on Camden
Right on Almaden (Almaden becomes McKean)
Right on Uvas
Left on Watsonville
Left on Sycamore
Left on Oak Glen
Right on Willow Springs
Left on Santa Teresa
Left on Bailey
Right on McKean
Then backtrack Almaden/Camden/etc.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

ohhh... let's see if my GF can come out this time. She's slow so we'll probably get dropped


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Don't worry about being slow or getting dropped. This is a very casual ride.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Hmm… I might be in Gualala, CA that weekend. Not sure yet. Up to my wife and my father at this point (I pretty much suck at scheduling things). Let’s see what happens.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Another ride to consider (at some point) could be Almaden Expressway (not bad once you get past the broken glass distributed by the local inbred ********) to Almaden Road (becomes Alamitos Road at some point) to Hicks Road to Camden. A bit of hills though (Alamitos Road all the way through Hicks Road), but then Camden has some nice ever-so-slightly-downhill parts where you can haul ass. I’m not sure of the total mileage, but it’s a complete ride for sure. There is a hell of a lot less traffic on Hicks as compared to Bailey. Perhaps this could be for an “intermediate” ride some time. Not as hardcore as going up Mount Hamilton or Montebello Road, but still an enjoyable ride.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Maybe I can make it out to this one this time... 

But with it being on mother's day I'll give it a 50/50 chance at this point.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Thien, I'd like to sponsor a June ride from the studio, what is entailed in doing that?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Just a reminder, we're taking the party down to the south bay this sunday! It's an early start of 8am, so we can all still make it back in time to do something special for Moms.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

How long/steep is the Bailey climb? I'm trying to get more fixed gear mileage this year and am riding a 79" gear on the road, so I can do very short, very steep hills, but not extended climbs.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Number9 said:


> How long/steep is the Bailey climb? I'm trying to get more fixed gear mileage this year and am riding a 79" gear on the road, so I can do very short, very steep hills, but not extended climbs.


Dude, just ride the Colnago and show up. I'm seeing you post but I'm not seeing the showing up part in the last 5 rides.

fc


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Bailey is pretty easy. You’ve nothing to worry about…unless you only have one gear.

I am hoping to join this ride.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Hmm… I might be in Gualala, CA that weekend. Not sure yet. Up to my wife and my father at this point (I pretty much suck at scheduling things). Let’s see what happens.


You too, just commit and show up. Why keep posting on these threads if you're not going to come and ride.

I'm the ride police btw.

Oh, wait... I think you did ride with us. Sorry then 
Are you 4th one from the left?? 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwc/2466093551/sizes/o/in/set-72157604886300040/


fc


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

francois said:


> You too, just commit and show up. Why keep posting on these threads if you're not going to come and ride.
> 
> I'm the ride police btw.
> 
> ...


Uhh, I in no way resemble that guy. OK, where is the meeting point for this coming Sunday’s ride? Duh, nevermind, I was getting this thread and the May 4th ride threads confused. SVCC it is. I know where that is, as I was there to test out the Look 585 recently.

(upon some reflection)

Man, am I messed up! Yes, this Sunday for sure, I will be there!!!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

With Alex out, will there still be a short and long ride? 8 am is pretty early for me to make it, but if there's still going to be the long route, I'll be there. If just the short, I'll probably pass. Although a bit painful last time, I really liked the long route and would like to do it again, but not by myself.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Due to it being Mother's Day, we'll only be doing the short route...

*Of course*, if there's enough interest in doing the long route, there's no stopping any group of riders from doing the longer route. The only caveat is that SVCC may not be open when you return.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

OK, thanks. I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Bailey is pretty easy. You’ve nothing to worry about…unless you only have one gear.
> 
> I am hoping to join this ride.


Thanks for the info. BTW, Francois, I unfortunately got a bad bug while traveling back east and was sick and off the bike for most of March and then caught a nasty cold over this past weekend. Really, I meant to come out! Missed the races in Los Gatos too.  

--twc


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*May 11 RBR/SVCC ride*

Hi everyone 

Glad to see folks interested to join us again this weekend, I think all the important details have been covered in posts below. Just a cpl of additional notes - 

1) Since we are rolling out at 8 a.m. SHARP, we'll not have the coffee & pre-ride refreshments. We WILL have the studio open for bathroom, last minute bottle top off, and gel/energy food purchases. 

2) Post ride we are also cutting back to just some sandwiches & fruit, no ice cream or slushies this time. With our official refreshment MC (Alex) out of commission and it being Mother's Day we're scaling back a bit. 

3) Now that we have a core of folks who know the route we'll do only 2 regroup points, the Oak Glen turn off (roughly the half-way point) and Calero on the way back into town. 

Have no fear the ice cream will return in June, along with a much gnarlier long route option that's been brewing in my head. 

See you on Sunday!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Number9 said:


> Thanks for the info. BTW, Francois, I unfortunately got a bad bug while traveling back east and was sick and off the bike for most of March and then caught a nasty cold over this past weekend. Really, I meant to come out! Missed the races in Los Gatos too.
> 
> --twc


Right on Ted. I'm just ribbing you since I haven't seen you for a while.

Just make sure you're not spending all your free time playing with those fancy cars .

fc


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey, a ride I can make!!!!

See you there. I'm the chubby guy on the white look 585.


The Bailey climb is short, and not really steep. It is a power climb, one that you can roll up with a bunch of speed and really do a lot of pain to yourself, if you wanted.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

That was a great ride, gentlemen and lady. This was my first group ride, and what a great bunch of people to have ridden with. Only one flat that I’m aware of, and that was me at the bottom of Bailey (on the way up nonetheless). No, I did not get lost at Blossom Hill and Camden, I decided to continue up Camden to Branham, since I needed to head home that way anyhow.

All in all, what a great experience!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, Brett's right, it was a great ride this morning. Good people, good riding, great time.

Jeff took the group shot, so that'll come shortly. But 10 people made it out today, Karl, Brett, Jeff, Carmen, Tom, Tom (Tom's coworker), John, Andy, Robert from LOOK and Myself.

Looking forward to seeing you all again next month! As always Karl had refreshments waiting back at SVCC for the crew when we finished. He promises to bring back the slushies and ice cream machine next month.


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

Carmen and I had a fun time today,

The weather was perfect, It sure was nice riding up Hale without any head wind.

Karl, thanks for leading and letting us start at SVCC 

Here,s my Motion Based link to todays ride.

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/...unitSystemPkValue=2&episodePk.pkValue=5643935

And a few pic's from today.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Nice pictures! Too bad I didn’t stay around for the group photo afterward though, was thinking about my wife (since it is Mother’s Day).


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey, what a fun day and ride. Weather was perfect, and an early start still left us with a long day to get on with other things.

Thanks Karl for the ride lead and sandwiches at the end of the ride. That hit the spot. Nice shop you have setup. I hope more folks will come by and get key services like bikefit and expert training/coaching.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks Karl/all. That's what I really needed. I originally said I wasn't going to make it, but I couldn't stand the thought of doing another ride on the Peninsula in 30 mph gusts. Glad I came down. Definitely lifted my cycling spirits. 

And that group photo's a classic.:thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ha, I didn't make it. I was out most of Saturday I need to stay in and help for a luncheon. Wife got a morning ride in and it's all good.

fc


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry I didn't make it. I set my alarm for 6:30, woke up, turned it off, went back to bed.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*thanks, cadence*

Thanks everyone for coming out, was a fun day at the office  Looking forward to next month's adventure. 

Several of you asked about my cadence, here are the numbers...analyzed with WKO+, data from my Garmin Forerunner 305.


----------

